# How can I organize home mail server



## smooky (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi guys!

Have questions just for funs. Hmm... I have simple home network: ADSL modem (looking to world) + FreeBSD (using as file server, web server and so on... but now using also as desktop (KDE) because contain nothing important) + Acer notebook WinXP + smartphone HTC TYTN2 with WiFi.
Now I gather all emails from public mail server (like gmail), office, etc. to the KMail and read there. But that solution is not comfortable because I want to read email messages from notebook and smartphone too.
How can I collect all emails to local mailbox (for example on FreeBSD) and read/share with notebook and smartphone when I in the my home network?

P.S. Before I used follow: do not delete messages from email public/office servers and get access from every device.

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 4, 2010)

Set up a local IMAP server. Collect your mail there. Most (if not all) mail clients are able to access IMAP.


----------

